# Hock arthritis in young horses



## pixie27 (5 June 2018)

My 7 year old has arthritis in both hocks - middle and lower part of the joint. Worse on right. 

Seeing vet again end of the week to discuss next steps, and while I decide Id love to hear from other people and what they did. Ive had a look on here and a lot seems to be about older horses. 

Did you medicate? With what/how well did it work? Or did you manage it first? If so, how? Did your horse come back to full work?

I bought him to event and would love for him to be able to do this. He lives for XC and is much happier in a decent level of work.


----------



## Nudibranch (5 June 2018)

My 7yo had hock changes as a 5yo. Medicating (pretty sure it was Depomax) didn't really help but we now think they are secondary to SI issues (plus neck changes). In his case any work - just light hacking - is too much. Not a happy ending as I have just retired him with a view to short term field ornament then pts. Further discussion with the vet at the end of the month. Sorry mine isn't a positive example. I hope.you have better luck.


----------



## pixie27 (5 June 2018)

Oh Nudibranch Im so sorry to hear that, all the best for your next vet appointment.


----------



## LaurenBay (6 June 2018)

Sorry mine is not positive, but I have heard loads of success stories so don't lose hope, there are plenty of treatments on the market, have a long discussion with your vet and go through all of your options before making a decision.

Mine was 11YO when she was diagnosed, we gave the steroid injections a go which is what seems most vets suggest as a first treatment, it worked for a month and then wore off, we tried them again but this time along side a Tildren drip. She was sound for 2 months and then went lame again. We then took her to Newmarket and she had the Ethonal injections to fuse the bones, this worked for a good while as the injections kill the nerve endings so the Horse cannot feel pain. I finally thought we had cracked it but then after 7 months she went lame again. Had her x rayed again which showed the hocks had not fused and her left was in fact worse. We discussed another treatment of Athramid but the vet said it had about 30% chance of working, my insurance had run out by this point and the treatment was about £800. I decided not to go for it and vet suggested I retire her. Ruby is now fully retired and living out 24/7. If the arthritis becomes to much she will be PTS.


----------



## SEL (6 June 2018)

Mine was diagnosed 18 months ago when she was 6. She had a tie-up (PSSM positive) and even when her muscles were softer she just seemed off behind. I sent a video to the vet who suggested we got her in for a lameness work-up. Her hocks were x-rayed and really weren't very good for a horse who had only been backed 12 months before - and had been in light work since.

The plan was to inject steroids last winter when the laminitis risk was lower, but she needed IV steroids for another reason last summer and her white lines spread so much I couldn't take the risk of more steroids. We'll try again this winter, but its tough trying to shift the weight off a horse who can live on thin air when she isn't in much work.


----------



## pixie27 (6 June 2018)

SEL said:



			Mine was diagnosed 18 months ago when she was 6. She had a tie-up (PSSM positive) and even when her muscles were softer she just seemed off behind. I sent a video to the vet who suggested we got her in for a lameness work-up. Her hocks were x-rayed and really weren't very good for a horse who had only been backed 12 months before - and had been in light work since.

The plan was to inject steroids last winter when the laminitis risk was lower, but she needed IV steroids for another reason last summer and her white lines spread so much I couldn't take the risk of more steroids. We'll try again this winter, but its tough trying to shift the weight off a horse who can live on thin air when she isn't in much work.
		
Click to expand...

That's such a tricky situation to be in - good luck for when you try again. Heartbreaking when they're so young and haven't worked hard. Think it's very different compared to when it's older horses with a few miles on the clock.




LaurenBay said:



			Sorry mine is not positive, but I have heard loads of success stories so don't lose hope, there are plenty of treatments on the market, have a long discussion with your vet and go through all of your options before making a decision.

Mine was 11YO when she was diagnosed, we gave the steroid injections a go which is what seems most vets suggest as a first treatment, it worked for a month and then wore off, we tried them again but this time along side a Tildren drip. She was sound for 2 months and then went lame again. We then took her to Newmarket and she had the Ethonal injections to fuse the bones, this worked for a good while as the injections kill the nerve endings so the Horse cannot feel pain. I finally thought we had cracked it but then after 7 months she went lame again. Had her x rayed again which showed the hocks had not fused and her left was in fact worse. We discussed another treatment of Athramid but the vet said it had about 30% chance of working, my insurance had run out by this point and the treatment was about £800. I decided not to go for it and vet suggested I retire her. Ruby is now fully retired and living out 24/7. If the arthritis becomes to much she will be PTS.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - he's suggested a few (Osphos, Cartrophen, steroids), and I guess we'll go through them all this week. 

I've heard quite a few similar stories to yours about the steroids, makes me wonder if we should even bother. Athramid seems to have lots of success stories, but insurance won't cover it so will definitely need to check costs, as he'll need four injections in total. Sorry that it didn't work out for you and Ruby, I hope she has lovely retirement.


----------



## be positive (6 June 2018)

I had a young, 7 I think, mare at livery who had cartrophen as the first treatment and went on to have a fairly useful life, she showed at a decent level, did low level RC stuff, she left the yard when she needed to be more of a happy hacker and I think doing more hacking allowed her to go on longer, I am unsure whether she had further treatment at a later date.

I did all the cartrophen injections, one a week for a month, which saves costs if you are happy to do them.


----------



## SEL (6 June 2018)

Forgot to mention I did cartrophen with mine - in fact I've done it with both the young horse mentioned above and my older retired draft. Easy enough to inject yourself and the draft was very bouncy for a few weeks, but I saw no difference in the mare and any benefit the draft felt has now worn off.

Danilon is helpful, but I'm not sure how long her stomach will take it as she's had ulcers before.


----------



## pixie27 (6 June 2018)

Thanks SEL and BP, my bank balance would probably appreciate stuff I can do without a vet's visit! It sounds like if I do decide to medicate, that maybe cartophen is the one to try first... haven't heard many success stories following steroids and would worry about steroids at this time of year/grass growth (though we do have lami-friendly strips he could go in). 

When we thought it was just in the one hock, I wasn't planning on medicating, and just wanted to try to manage, but now I know it's in both, I'm leaning towards medicating now.


----------



## Squeak (6 June 2018)

I've had a 10 year old with arthritis and although he had to retire in his early teens, ten years on he's feeling brilliant for a 20 year old as I think his hocks must have now fused.  He's back out winning Showjumping, dressage, combined training and even hunt relays.


----------



## LaurenBay (6 June 2018)

Squeak said:



			I've had a 10 year old with arthritis and although he had to retire in his early teens, ten years on he's feeling brilliant for a 20 year old as I think his hocks must have now fused.  He's back out winning Showjumping, dressage, combined training and even hunt relays.
		
Click to expand...

Thats really interesting to know. So he was retired and came sound when his hocks fused naturally? I have always wondered if I will be able to ride my girl again.

Regarding Cartrophen my vet said it was more of a maintenance drug rather then a treatment. For hocks as bad as my Horses he said not to bother trying, I got a second opinion and she said the same.


----------



## Squeak (6 June 2018)

LaurenBay said:



			Thats really interesting to know. So he was retired and came sound when his hocks fused naturally? I have always wondered if I will be able to ride my girl again.

Regarding Cartrophen my vet said it was more of a maintenance drug rather then a treatment. For hocks as bad as my Horses he said not to bother trying, I got a second opinion and she said the same.
		
Click to expand...

He had them injected initially (I can't remember what with now as it was ages ago!!) and it made no difference so he had to be retired as he struggled even with light work.  I've kept him on joint supplements where possible and for a couple of winters he was on bute to make sure he was comfortable.  This winter he's had no bute and felt so good he was galloping circles jumping in and out of the field next door for fun!  Have the vets said that her hocks fusing is an option?  My vets mentioned it initially but it was very much a could be thing, with no timescales and to be honest I don't think I ever really expected it to happen.

GWF's joint aid is brilliant if you want to try a joint supplement.  They put a huge amount of science and research in to their products.  

https://www.gwfnutrition.com/joint-aid-plus-horse


----------



## LaurenBay (8 June 2018)

Squeak said:



			He had them injected initially (I can't remember what with now as it was ages ago!!) and it made no difference so he had to be retired as he struggled even with light work.  I've kept him on joint supplements where possible and for a couple of winters he was on bute to make sure he was comfortable.  This winter he's had no bute and felt so good he was galloping circles jumping in and out of the field next door for fun!  Have the vets said that her hocks fusing is an option?  My vets mentioned it initially but it was very much a could be thing, with no timescales and to be honest I don't think I ever really expected it to happen.

GWF's joint aid is brilliant if you want to try a joint supplement.  They put a huge amount of science and research in to their products.  

https://www.gwfnutrition.com/joint-aid-plus-horse

Click to expand...

Thank you 

I did think twice about getting her re x rayed end of summer to see if there are any changes.


----------



## Lucyad (8 June 2018)

Mine has diagnosed with bone spavin at around 8yo, had Adequan IM injections and came sound. A year or so later had another course when he felt stiff in the opposite hind.  He continued to do riding club stuff, up to 90cm, but I never pushed him too hard, never lunged or did too much circling, and did loads of straight line hacking.  He is 18 now and has retired from completion this year, as last summer he started to struggle with combinations. I think he just can't gather himself up any more and was loosing confidence.  He still loves xc and I'll pop him round a few for fun, just 75 to 80cm max. He still hunts every Saturday over the season and loves it, and has no problem jumping then - it's just combinations and tight turns in SJ arena he can't cope with any more.  

That's after a broken leg too!  The xrays taken for that covered his hocks (he fractured a tibia) and I was surprised to see that rather than fusing, they had not deteriorated further at all.

He had had various supplements over the years, and turmeric etc. but no change really.  He is shod behind with lateral extensions and a flat shoe so that his twisting movement is not transmitted to his hocks. No studs or road nails. He carries his weight on his forehand naturally due to conformation and breeding, however has gradually got worse - through lack of proper schooling work over the last few years or from hock deterioration I'm not sure, but he owes me nothing and I don't push him to change now - we just do everything on a loose rein.

Best of luck for your horse.


----------



## Dolsey1 (8 June 2018)

Had a 7yo diagnosed a couple of years ago, but it wasn't the only problem this mare had - initially was scoped for ulcers, came back positive, so we did further tests to determine the cause. She also had a problem with her back (since birth it turns out - ligament not attached to spine in places) and so we had her PTS.


----------



## friesianfan69 (19 September 2018)

Just reading your post and wondered how you are getting on?
My Fell Pony was diagnosed two weeks ago with juvenille arthritis in his hocks ( right one is worse)!
He has cortisone, triathon drop and has had two injections so far of cathrothon however its spelt!
Vet mentioned surgery if injections dont work but Im not sure what to do


----------



## BenvardenRach2 (20 September 2018)

My 10 YO was diagnosed with Hock arthritis 2 years ago when in old owners care, he had Adequan injections and was very obese so when he came to me I first worked him lightly hacking and cut out the two huge buckets of hard feed he was getting to drop his weight. The weight loss made a huge difference but I absolutely swear by the equine answers premier flex HA supplement.  its £43 and lasts around 2 months, it has high levels of oil and MSM. ... 20% Glucosamine HCL, 15% MSM, 15% oil. We compete most weekends in mainly showing/dressage but also jumping, he is schooled 3 times a week hacked once a week and is sound as a pound!! Passed lameness examination and flexion test last week, he was 5/10 lame on both back legs in Dec last year so he is doing extremely well! We still take each day as it comes but touch wood he has been great.
Look into Flex HA supplement as it has many great reviews and recommendations one of the best out there!


----------



## hopscotch bandit (21 September 2018)

BenvardenRach2 said:



			My 10 YO was diagnosed with Hock arthritis 2 years ago when in old owners care, he had Adequan injections and was very obese so when he came to me I first worked him lightly hacking and cut out the two huge buckets of hard feed he was getting to drop his weight. The weight loss made a huge difference but I absolutely swear by the equine answers premier flex HA supplement.  its £43 and lasts around 2 months, it has high levels of oil and MSM. ... 20% Glucosamine HCL, 15% MSM, 15% oil. We compete most weekends in mainly showing/dressage but also jumping, he is schooled 3 times a week hacked once a week and is sound as a pound!! Passed lameness examination and flexion test last week, he was 5/10 lame on both back legs in Dec last year so he is doing extremely well! We still take each day as it comes but touch wood he has been great.
Look into Flex HA supplement as it has many great reviews and recommendations one of the best out there!
		
Click to expand...

Interested in this product BR2.  Can you tell me what the daily maintenance rate is please?


----------



## BenvardenRach2 (21 September 2018)

hopscotch bandit said:



			Interested in this product BR2.  Can you tell me what the daily maintenance rate is please?
		
Click to expand...

I buy the 1kg tub, lasts me 3 months ish(sorry worked it out wrong before!!)  if not a little longer. It comes with a small scoop, you can feed 1/2 scoop a day for minimal maintenance for 1 heaped scoop a day for full maintenance.  
Link to the supplement is here .. https://www.equineanswers.co.uk/premierflex-ha/p4  hope you have success to if you decide to use it


----------



## hopscotch bandit (24 September 2018)

Thank you BR2, much appreciated. I was always told to use Chrondroitin with Glucosamine and my supplement which I use for my horse doesn't have Chrondroitin in.  So this might be more cost effective and more suitable.  Thank you.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (25 September 2018)

So sorry to hear. All of best.

Hear of it so much these days. It must be being bred into them somewhere and also horses doing to much to young won't help. Eventing at 4.. 

Dogs get hip scored before breeding and a rating given.. it makes me wonder why horses aren't? A friend had a filly, she was riddled with arthritis and kissing spine which could of only really of been bred into her. Vet said they see it quite often now.


----------



## BenvardenRach2 (25 September 2018)

hopscotch bandit said:



			Thank you BR2, much appreciated. I was always told to use Chrondroitin with Glucosamine and my supplement which I use for my horse doesn't have Chrondroitin in.  So this might be more cost effective and more suitable.  Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

No problem HB, hope it helps your horse too  best regards


----------



## LaurenBobby (10 October 2018)

My 11yo 15.2 ISH was diagnosed with chronic changes in both of his stifles last year, I had them medicated with steroids and he has been brill since. We had to do a lot of rehab work to build him back up again but is in full work now. He can be slightly 'short' on his right hind when we are doing small (10m) circles etc when hes not working over his back properly. However his left hind was actually worse on his lameness investigation so he got some more steroid in that one which I think has helped as hes never 'short' on his left hind. Going to give him a few months on a new supplement and possibly get the vet to put some more steroid in his right hind if no better. However in my case I believe the steroids deffo work. ( I should mention, Bobby was 3/10 max lame on left hind and 2/10 lame max on right hind at lameness investigation)


----------



## Hormonal Filly (10 October 2018)

Sorry to hear hes got arthritis at such a young age, can I ask what breed he is?
Injections work well,  my old mare had arthritis at 9 and both hocks injected and she was noticeably better for a good few months after and then needed them redone. A friend has a 23yr old with hock arthritis that gets injected every 6 months and shes still able to do fun rides with him but has stopped so much jumping as it was a bit to much.


----------

